#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Surat Thani - Khlong Phanom National Park

## dirtydog

*Khlong Phanom National Park*

*Surat Thani*

* Geography*

The high mountain range of Klong Phanom has many steep bare cliffs, typical of the limestone mountains in this area. Fertile forests drape the mountains and many streams flow beneath the towering greenery. Klong Phanom is a vital water source for surrounding communities and towns. All the streams from Klong Phanom converge creating the Klong Sok river, this in turn flows into the Klong Saeng river which is a tributary of Klong Pam Duang, itself a major tributary of the Da Bee River

* Climate*

Generally climate is similar to other areas in southern part of Thailand as its abundant rain all year round because its under influence of northeast monsoon and southwest monsoon and also the area is high mountain ranges covered with thick forest. Climate an be divided into 2 seasons, rainy season starts from May-December, it hardly rain during August-October, summer starts January to April with the highest temperature in first-second week of April.

* Flora and Fauna*

Its Moist evergreen forest covered with dense trees. Its rich of flora which mostly economical valued tree such as Hopea, Dysoxylum thyrsoideum, Harpullia cupanioides, Anisoptera costata, Barringtonia fusiformis, Artocarpus lanceifolius, Mangifera indica, Heritiera sumatrana, Lagerstoremia speciosa, Mesua nervosa Planch&Triana, Sonneratia alba, Toona ciliata, etc. Ground plants are bamboo, fern, genus Calamus or Daemonothops, Taenitis blechnoides, Caryota urens, Salacca rumphii and many species of vines.

The forest is habitat of variety animals consisting of elephants, deers, tapirs, bears, serows, wild pigs, gibbons, monkeys, langurs, squirrels, mouse deers, red jungle fowls, etc. as well as variety of birds and reptiles.

In the survey, Chiang Roun Bamboo is the biggest bamboo in Thailand with 60-80 centimeters in diameter and 30-40 meter long, there is 30 Rais (48,000 squares meters) of the bamboo in Pruching Mountain. Chiang Roun Bamboo does not grow together with other bamboo. Its clump is about 20-30 bamboos.

----------

